# Trijicon AccuPoint



## AWP (Aug 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with these? I'm looking for an optic for my AR build with the primary goal of using it in 3-gun matches. A little reading on them has owners using them for <100m shots without any problems, I'm curious if anyone here has any experience with them.

http://www.trijicon.com/user/parts/parts_new.cfm?categoryID=5


----------



## ORDOABCHAOS (Aug 22, 2010)

I prefer the ACOG (1st gen) at <100m up to about 300.


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2010)

No one? I can be the first?


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Free,

I shot Taran Butler's new set up a few weeks back. He's using that new Accupoint on his AR for 3-gun comps. I liked the optic, because I can acquire a quicker sight picture with it up close, over the EOTech. With both eyes open, that triangle is much quicker to align on a closer target. Additionally, I ran Taran's out to >400 with no issues and no dope changes, just a little hold. I think I missed 1 in my run on his UKD range out to his most distant target. I think it's like anything else, see if you can play with one first to see if it works for you on your set up. Once you train with it, you can get comfy and plenty quick with that one. 
(I still like having my mil dots, though for movers, ranging and holds. I'm part "old school")


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2010)

Taran Butler....he's kind of good I guess. 

Thank you for the insight, SAWMAN, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2010)

SAWMAN, do you know which model AccuPoint you used? 1 - 4 power?

Free, which one are you looking to get?


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2010)

The TR24 with the red triangle.


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> The TR24 with the red triangle.


 
Cool, thanks.


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 23, 2010)

pardus said:


> SAWMAN, do you know which model AccuPoint you used? 1 - 4 power?
> 
> Free, which one are you looking to get?


 
Yep, Taran's is the 1-4. Great thing about it is you can shoot close up with it on 4 X. Some people may question this, but I'm telling you, we played with it. You don't need to turn it back to 1 X if you're just throwing the rifle up and breaking shots with both eyes open. Just put the red shape over the target and finish your trigger press. It's quick. For those who say it can't be done, I'll add fuel to the fire and add that it can even be done with tape over the front of the scope. Don't believe me? Too bad. I've done it and it works. All believers go forth and benefit from it. All others stay behind and fiddle with your scopes in between targets.


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> Yep, Taran's is the 1-4. Great thing about it is you can shoot close up with it on 4 X. Some people may question this, but I'm telling you, we played with it. You don't need to turn it back to 1 X if you're just throwing the rifle up and breaking shots with both eyes open. Just put the red shape over the target and finish your trigger press. It's quick. For those who say it can't be done, I'll add fuel to the fire and add that it can even be done with tape over the front of the scope. Don't believe me? Too bad. I've done it and it works. All believers go forth and benefit from it. All others stay behind and fiddle with your scopes in between targets.


 
Thanks.

Tape over the front of the scope? Blocking it? You lost me...


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 23, 2010)

pardus said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Tape over the front of the scope? Blocking it? You lost me...


 
It's just a parlor trick. No use for taping the scope. I'm just saying you can do it and still see everything, as long as you keep both eyes open like you're supposed to. It looks the same, either way. (for closer targets, anyway)


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL, OK that makes sense now.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 13, 2011)

TR22-1 on my AR right now.  I'm happy with it.


----------

